# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  لم يتبقى الااجزاء لصورة ..

## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 
مساء الياسمين والزمبق 
 
احلام .... 
منذ طفولتي يراودني حلمي الصغير 
كان يعيش في مخيلتي ويرسم لي كل جمال الحياة لا يوجد اجمل منه 
كان تفكيري الوحيد 
انتظر الغد القريب حتى اكبر يوم جديد لعلي اصل العمر الذي احقق فيه حلمي 
كنت افكر كيف اجعل الايام تتسارع اكثر ... 
كنت احسب ان الاحلام سهلة المنال واني ساحقق هذا الحلم 
وتمر السنين وأنا اكبر ويكبر حلمي معي 
وتقترب السنين اكثر واكثر الى العمر الذي كنت انتظره 
ليتحقق ,,,, 
واذ بي استيقظ على ارض لا يمكن لحلمي ان يتحقق  
كانه دخان سيجارة في ضعفه سرعان ما يتلاشى في الجو  
بحثت كثيراً عنه حاولت ان اتمسك به لكني لم اتمكن من ذلك 
هذه sweetmagic وحلمها الصغير الذي لم ولن يكبر بعد 
( والحمد لله على كل حال )
لكني بحثت عن حلم واحلام جديدة يمكن ياتي يوم احقق واحد منها  
اعذرو قلمي الضعيف 

ارق التحايا لكل عين وصلت هنا

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله ..*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*


*غاليتي سويت...*

*كلٌ حرف نُحت هنا...*
*كان له وقعاً بين الضلوع...*

*عزيزتي..*

*استمري بالحلم...*
*احلمي وتمني ..*
*واصنعي لكِ قصوراً مُشيدة من الأحلام...* 
*اسأل الله أن يُحقق كل أمانيكِ..*
*صغيرها وكبيرها..* 

*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 


*أخية ...لاتقولي عن قلكِ ضعيف...*
*رأيته قلماً حالماً سامياً يعلو الآفاق...* 
*بجمال معانيه...* 
*استمري...*
*فنحن ننتظر أن نغترف من عذبه...* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وكأني ارى تباشير هذا الحلم وقد لاحت 
استمري بدعائك الى الله 
وستنالين ما تمنيته 
غاليتي كانت كلماتك تترجم نفسها  
وكم كنت احلم واحلم مثلك
لكن بطريق الله تتحقق الأحلام
انالك الله مرامك

----------


## رنيم الحب

غـــــــــاليتي ...
**ســــــويت ** 
لاتيأســــي .. أستمري في الحلم 
وأسعي جـاهدة لتحقيقه 
وحتمآ سيأتي ذلك اليوم الذي تفرحين فيه
فكل من تراوده أحــــلام فلنحاول جاهدين 
للوصول الى حلم كان صغيرآآآ وبدأ يكبر مع الأيام 
فلاتحطمية فلتكن عندك الاردة والاصرار 
لكي تواصـــلي 

ولاتقولي بضعف القلم .. لأني رأيته بداية ابدااااااع 
فلتستمري بالكتابة وتتألقـي دومآآ 

تحيــــــــــاااتي العطرة ..
.×.رنيــــ الحب ــم .×.

----------


## نبض قلب

أختي الغآليه sweetmagic كلمآت جميله أخيه ..
دآئمآ الإنسآن يحلمـ ويحآول قدر مستطآعه الوصول وتحقيق الحُلمـ ..
ولكن كل شيئ ٍ بإذن الله .. ومثلمآ قلتي { الحمد لله على كل حآل }..
كلمآتك ِ جميله أخيه ذآت صيآغه أجمل ..
وفقت ِ لكل خير إن شآء الله ..
لك ِ مني كل الحب والإحترآمـ ..
أختك ٌِ
نبض قلب

----------


## Sweet Magic

غالتي  

دمعه 

دائما مايكون مرورك محملا باغلى العطور و اخلص الدعوات 
اشكرك على مرورك و كلماتك و دعواتك الغاليه  التي لها تاثير جميل علي   
تقبلى منى التحيه و التقدير

----------


## Sweet Magic

غناتي  

عفاف  

الله على الكلام الجميل
والذي يكفي انه خرج من قلبك  الطاهر  
لقد زدتي من املي في تحقيق  حلمي  
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

عزيزتي  

رنيم 
اشكرك  من كل قلبي 
على المرور الحلو واللي ابهجني 
دوم الطله الحلوه على صفحتي
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

عزيزتي 

نبض قلب 

اشكرك اختى  على مرورك الذى يضيئ صفحاتى 
اتمنى لك دوام الصحه و العافيه 
تقبلى منى التحيه و التقدير

----------


## نبض الحياه

احلام الانسان كثير

ولانهاية له

لكن مادام لديه قدرة وعزيمه

سيستطيع بلوغه 

سلمت اناملك اختيsweetmagic

موضوع رااائع دمت متألق

----------


## Sweet Magic

تسلمي  

عزيزتي  

نبض الحياة

على تواجدك اللطيف  

اتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية  

ما ننحر منك 

متي بود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسمه تعالى ..*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*

*جميل جداا ماكتبته يداكِ عزيزتي*
*حقق الله احلامكِ وآمالكِ بحق محمد وآله الاطهاار*
*واصلي حلمكِ حتما سيأتي يوما يتحقق فيه*
*سعدت جداا بكتابتكِ الحلووة*
*واصلي في الابدااع لانه طريقكِ*
*اعذري تقصيري سويتي* 
*وتقبلي مروري وودي*
*تحيتي*

----------


## كبرياء

*مـرآحب ..~*
*غربية هي أحلآمنآ ..* 
*حين تتلآشى كالحطآم ...* 
*مؤلمة هي مخآوفنآ حين تتحقق ..* 
*وجرآحنآ المستكينه على قوآرع الطرق ..!*
*غريب .. أشتيآقنآ لغفله الطفولهـ ..* 
*ونحن في زحمة الـرشد .!*
*كلمآتكـ رآئعهـ ...* 
*وطرح مميز ...* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيه ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*ـتحيآآـتوو ..* 
*ـكبريآآء ..~*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أحلامنا كثيرة جداً 
منذُ الصغر ولاحلام لاتنتهي
بل كلما كبرنا كبرت أحلامنا معنا
ولكن قلما يتحقق منها واحد ..
سويت كتابة رائعة كانت ماكتبتي ..
حقق الله لكِ كل أحلامكِ
بمشيئته ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ بخير ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

شذى الزهراء 

نورتي الصفحه حبيبتي 

حضورك كل الذوق والروعه 

الي اسعدني واضاء مهجتي

دمتي باجمل حال

----------


## Sweet Magic

كبرياء 


طلتك الي اكثر من رووعه والله 

ياهلا وغلا فيك غاليتي  منوره بحضورك 

لاحرمت رقي تواصلك 

دمتي يارب بكل خير

----------


## Sweet Magic

هموسة 


اشكر حضورك الرائع والمميز

الي اضاء صفحتي وانارها 

دمتي يارب برقه وجمال

مودتي

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

كثيرة تلك الاحلام التي تكبر ونحن نكبر معاها
بعضها تتكسر قبل ان تصعد اول درج لها
وبعضها يستمو في الصعود ونتمى لو انها تتحقق
ولكن يبقى الحلم حلم ويبقى الواقع هو الواقع
جميل ماخطه قلمك 
وكما قلتي الحمدالله على كل حال
ومصيرها تتحق الاحلام ولو تلاشت من الذاكرة 
فسنذكر يوما ان كنا نتمناها ونحن في الصغر

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*و ما الأنسانـ سوى كومة منـ أمانيـ و أحلامـ ،،*
*و لابد منـ ضياعـ أحداها ،،*
*و تبدد أخرى ،،*
*أثر عواصفـ الحياة الهوجاء ،،*
*لكنـ يبقى هناكـ حلمـ ،،*
*يستوطنـ الأعماقـ ،،*
*و أملـ تحقيقهـ يتلاعبـ بـ الخلجاتـ ،،*
*و بـ العزمـ و الإرداهـ ،،*
*يحققـ الأنسانـ مبتغاهـ ،،*
*و أنا على يقينـ ،،*
*أنكـِ تملكينـ إرادة أقوى ،،*
*منـ كلـ الصعابـ ،،*
*و سـ يتحققـ حلمكـِ مهما ،،*
*طالتـ لياليـ الأنتظار ،،*
*سويتيـ ،،*
*لـ جمالـ أحرفكـِ ،،*
*و عفوية سردكـِ ،،*
*ألاااافـ التحااااياااا ،،*
*و لـ قلبكـِ أعذبـ سلاااامـ ،،*
*منيـ أنا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## Sweet Magic

دمعة الاحزان  

تسلمي عزيزتي  


على تنويرك متصفحي  فا كلاماتك  هنا رائعة 


دمتي  بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

دموعه  


هلا  والله   يا الغلا 


كنت انتظر اطلاتك  هنا  

فهي لها معنى  جميل  لا استطيع  اصفة 


الله لا يحرمني منك  


دمتي بود

----------

